# iwagumi's are in!!!



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

This style has been around for a while, but it seems that everybody is doing them now... Here is my take...









critiques welcomed!!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Wonderful work. Perfect proportions and detailed textures that harmonize.

You could have waited for the fish to school above the aquascape, as they are now I had trouble seeing if you had any fish at all. By waving with, for example, large towels you can manage to frighten them to school exactly where you want them.

If you had sloped the substrate more you could have taken the shot more from below so the surface would have been visible and brought even more life to the aquascape.

A white-burnt colored background I think is more adequate with this kind of scape as the aquascape acts as a bright lit day-scene, which makes the dark night behind it seem out of place and wall-like. Dark backgrounds works better in bushy- and jungle-scenes where the darkness adds imaginary depth to shadows and mystique.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

HOLY S---!!! How'd you make the mini riccia so low to the ground? Whats the technique or secret? Just magnificent, but alittle dark,EH! Great aquascape, Aaron, keep it up the good work. Bye, Eric.


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

Brah, it reminds me of the mountains in Kailua by Safe Way. Great job wish I could get a closer look at your foreground. A White or Carolina Blue back ground would have set it off but still a 1-D-4 job.
Gaijin


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Defdac, thanks for the tips. I have to say, I am having issues with shooting the tank, I spent a good 4 hours filling up 256mb of shots and I am still unhappy. the background is neutral gray photo backdrop paper pinned to the wall behind the tank. Unfortunately, it is still too close so I can't get a nice gradient. I also think I need more light, 96 watts isn't cutting it. What I really need are 2 more strobes and a big diffuser to go over the tank, but that ain't happening anytime soon... I'll try again tomorrow. As for the fish, I have Iriatherina werneri and Barbus barilioides, both of which don't really school. I tried scaring them, but all they do is dive into the riccia in all directions.

Erik, if you let me see the 2004 ADA catalog, I'll tell you the secret... HAHA
Nah, just kidding. keeping it low is all about the snip snip...Make sure the filter is OFF when you do it though. 

Gaijin, Another local? whats up! i've been working on tanks like this for almost a year with the Ko'olau mtns in mind the whole time. I keep thinking that one of these days, I'll get enough ambition to do a big tank and really model it after that mountain range.


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

Naa brah, I am Hawaii Loa College Alum from back in the days. I am living in Japan now. 
I hope we get to see that Pali Mountain Replica you are talking about creating. I the mountains going towards the Likelike Highway myself.

Gaijin


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Great tank, Aaron. I hope you have already entered this layout into the AGA and plan to do so for the APC as well.

Carlos-


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Eh Howzit Braddas, new to the forum and to planted tanks. Just checking it out and now Im hooked. I am planning a 72bow and a 125g Oceanic. 

Bra Great pic man If I could take something like that I would be in a different line of work. Its nice to see some locals posting. Im originally from Waipahu and now reside in Nebraska ( Go Figure ) moved here for love.

Anyway Bra No Ka Oi, Ike


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Very nice! That's a boatload of Riccia you have going there. How are you keeping it down?


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Aaron,

So is this the long low tank you were telling me about for the comp? Looks great! What kind of camera are you using for the photos? DSLR?

Ken T.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

No Problems Aaron, Just let me know when your gonna stop by at Pets Plus, and I'll show you the catalogue. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey wazzap "hot sizzle"!? 
im here at an express terminal on campus wastin time b 4 one lab...damn imma dork....checkin out fish and plant sites in my free time on campus ..n e ways that layout is hella awesome! ;-) im always impressed by ur work, u have a gr8 knack for mixing the small and the big and having all of the details stand out in the end, hope to see dat tank at da show dis year! dang it im gonna b late for lab, aite den, chase aka "asian chocolate" outz!


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

Chase as in Chase who's HAS prize winning tank is pictured in TFH? If so, welcome to APC. It is about time you stopped by.

Laters,

Ken Takeuchi


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I know this is probably an annoying request, but do you have a slightly larger picture? I think I like what's going on but I'd love to see it up a little closer.

*scampers off to find my glasses*


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Gorgeous looking tank Aaron, thanks for posting and tempting the rest of us !


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

Gaijin said:


> Brah, it reminds me of the mountains in Kailua by Safe Way. Great job wish I could get a closer look at your foreground. A White or Carolina Blue back ground would have set it off but still a 1-D-4 job.
> Gaijin


i guess all the hawaiians said somthing, i should too.  arron, the tank looks awesome. when i first saw it i also thought of the koolau mt range. ive been letting my tanks get out of controll and i wanted to rescape my 45 gal for a long time now. looking at yours, im inspired to redo mine. keep up the good work.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, check out all the "displaced Hawaiians" over here! Too cool!

BHarada, I am feeping the riccia down with cross stitching mesh sandwiches in the foreground and hairnets on stones everywhere else. I am going to redo the riccia today and replace the stones with the mesh. this will allow other stuff like the hair grass to grow thru and spread.

Gaijin, you are old school! Hawaii Loa College was merged with HPU a while back... That campus though must have the most beautiful, panoramic view of any college in the country...

Ike, Your loved one must be REAL special to move to Texas from HAWAII!!! Do you ever get to come home and visit? 

Chase! Yes, you are indeed a dork. Go study something! My tank might be nice, but it AIN"T FEATURED IN TFH!!!! I am small time compared to "the asian chocolate!" To funny!!

Ken, I am using a digital rebel. Kinda frustrating though, I have a hard time shooting aquariums... my camera skills suck

Leopardess, (and everyone else) I apologize for the small image. I am not sure what I am doing wrong, but everything I upload comes out this big, regardless of the file size. In actuality, I really do not know what I am doing when it comes to that kinda stuff...

As far as more detailed pics, I think I am going to hold off. I just submitted the tank to the AGA contest and I don't want to spoil the surprise more than I have already.


----------



## victri (Mar 18, 2004)

Brah! The kind of maintenance you put in for that tank, I'd burn and sacrifice my aloha shirts in your honor! Every friday around fireworks time!

I'd like to see a scape that looks like Pali, or the mountains near Chinaman's Hat.

very far displaced Hawaiian at heart,


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Aloha Everyone. Aaron yes my wife is very special. She has saved my life many times but most recently she donated a kidney to me. Drs. said 1 in a million chance that my spouse would have been my donor. 

I do get to visit home once every 3 to 5 years. I use to be able to get there 4 times a year but since the transplant finding the money is very hard. 

I just got some 100 pcs of discus from Dan at Gulfcoastdiscus but I havent seen a decent discus planted tank. So I will be going with a 72bowfront, glosso carpet, blyxea japonica, manzanita driftwood and some redish colored rocks from my local quarey(sp?). For live stock cardinals, amano shrimp, and a pair of german blue rams. The discus are for my business. I already have a few pairs going but got this new batch for more color variations.

Being from Waipahu there was not much for scenery. I lived in the infamous Ani Ani Place. Growing up there I visited Waikele stream often for the swortails, guppies and the mollies. Sometimes even for the talapia for crabbing.

I then movef to Waihole Waikane and boy did I have a great time growing my freshwater shrimps to sell to the neighbors and for our families consumption also. Going out into the bay to catch crab and furthur out to catch some Kala, Or even some Taco and some fresh Limo. Ono Bra.

Just some of the stuff I really miss. Thanks listening.

Ike


----------



## Gaijin (Sep 8, 2005)

Aaron , you are absolutely right about HLC's campus having one of the most rewarding views of any campus in the states. Too bad I didn't appreciate the mountains and the view till graduation day. While, a student the mountains frustrated me b/c I could not look into Waikiki and see what was happening, if you know what I mean. Another one of my favorite places in Hawaii is "Jackass Ginger".


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Ike, Waipahu boy huh? I'm from Mililani, but I have lots of family in Waipahu. My cousins and I would spend lots of time in Waikele Stream trying to catch the covetted "Orange Swordtails". Those dang things were always in the deepest part of the stream. 
Waihole has a lot of aquatic plants! When I was at UH, we went to Waihole to visit one of the Lo`i and I was over there picking up all the "weeds" while the guy was explaining the cultural significance of Kalo... 
We locals are defintely spoiled. your post makes me realize that I am lucky to be able to still live here. 

Vic, to tell you the truth, this tank is not that high maintainence. I trim the riccia and prune the Hemianthus every other week. doesnt take that much time. It is way easier than topping and replanting those ridiculous Toninas and Eriocaulons that were growing in there before. Skimming the cuttings is the only PITA part but I have a pretty good system that works for me. 
So no need to burn a perfectly fine Aloha Shirt for the cause brah! 

Gaijin, Jackass Ginger is indeed a pretty place. haven't been there in a long time...


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Aaron,

That's a stunning piece of art!

Could you describe how much light, CO2 do you use? Which substrate? What's your WC routine, algae issues and whether you planted it like this from day one or experimented with riccia/HC in your old tank?

Thanks,

Aviel.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that algae that's growing on the sand? O is it just lighting or colour balance?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

JaySilverman said:


> Is that algae that's growing on the sand? O is it just lighting or colour balance?


That's neither. It's mini Riccia.


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

great looking scape. very stunning. I have some riccia coming in and was a little hesitant to use it, but after seeing this tank maybe I'll give it a shot  any other tips besides the cross stitching sandwiches?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice
can you link a big pics?


----------

